# New Logitech GamePanel Software for G11, G15



## Polarman (Jan 9, 2009)

If you have a G11, G15 or G19 Keyboard. Logitech has Updated it's GamePanel Software.

Title: GamePanel Software 
Software Version: 3.01.180 
Post Date: 1/05/2009 
Platform: Windows XP, Vista 
File Size: Approximately 12 Mb

Release Notes

*Included Dual Mode LCD Applets: *
LCD Clock 
LCD Countdown Timer 
LCD Media Player 
LCD Performance Monitor 
LCD POP3 Monitor 
LCD RSS Reader

*Included Color Only LCD Applets: *
LCD Movie Viewer 
LCD Picture Viewer 
LCD Video Player for YouTube

*New Profiles in 3.01: *
Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway 
Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood 
Civilization 4: Colonization 
Cyrsis: Warhead 
Fallout 3 
GT Legends 
GTR Evolution (offline) 
Lego Batman 
Mercenaries 2 
Red Orchestra 
Sin Episodes: Emergence 
Spore 
Test Drive Unlimited 
Trackmania: United Forever 
Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning

Get it here: 

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/support_downloads/&cl=us,en


----------



## ktr (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, so that new g19 keyboard can play movies on it...that is pretty sweet.


----------

